# Artis Zoo/Aquarium in Amsterdam, Netherlands



## JasperandAlice (Nov 14, 2008)

I just got home from Amsterdam today and wanted to share my pictures from their aquarium. It's not all Cichlids but I thought you'd all enjoy them anyways! 
































































My dream tank haha













































And last but not least, the cichlid tank! (also dreamy)


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

very nice man


----------



## JasperandAlice (Nov 14, 2008)

haha thanks, and ps: I'm a girl, not a man. 

:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice pictures, thanks for sharing. :thumb:


----------



## JasperandAlice (Nov 14, 2008)

No problem! That aquarium seemed huge enough to be a separate price, but thankfully, it wasn't haha.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

oh **** so sorry


----------



## JasperandAlice (Nov 14, 2008)

haha it's okay.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice pics, I wonder how they feed that mandarin, is it in that huge tank??


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

> haha it's okay


 i was scared a second there thought you might go off on me


----------



## JasperandAlice (Nov 14, 2008)

BurgerKing said:


> Nice pics, I wonder how they feed that mandarin, is it in that huge tank??


The mandarin was in a littler tank, about the size of the really planted one. He had some other fish roomies but I can't really remember what now haha.



herny said:


> i was scared a second there thought you might go off on me Smile


Haha nah, it's not like you're some internet psychic to know.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

> Haha nah, it's not like you're some internet psychic to know.


 lol


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

JasperandAlice said:


> haha thanks, and ps: I'm a girl, not a man.
> 
> :fish: :fish: :fish:


I don't know too many guys who would have a twilight avatar.

Nice aquarium pics. Love saltwaters. Can't wait until I get the money together to get the setup I want to do.


----------



## JasperandAlice (Nov 14, 2008)

chapman76 said:


> I don't know too many guys who would have a twilight avatar.
> 
> Nice aquarium pics. Love saltwaters. Can't wait until I get the money together to get the setup I want to do.


Hahaha, true on the Twilight avatar thing.

And same here, I have always lovedddd saltwater but my current college issue takes up all the spare money =/ Only one year left!! YAY. Then I will be ready.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

sweet pics!


----------



## JasperandAlice (Nov 14, 2008)

F8LBITEva said:


> sweet pics!


Thanks!


----------

